# I promise never to complain about help again.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Local BTO hired a gal out of the cities to drive tractor.She obviously had NO farm expierience.They sent her to field to chop stalks.She got in the wrong field across the road which was theirs also that was NOT combined yet.She stalk chopped 21 acres of standing corn before someone stopped her.

Close to 20K loss.I wonder how they will get insurance co to pay for that.

This same BTO had spray drift on my alfalfa field and that cutting of hay was condemed by USDA and had to be chopped back on to field.Their ins co pd for it but what a PIA the adjuster was.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Does BTO stand for big time operator????














Did she at least knock out the headlands so they could turn the combine around LOL


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, Does BTO stand for big time operator????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep BTO = Big Time Operator

I just heard that the ends were combined off and the rest of the field was lodged really bad from wind storm.But not combined yet.

Also heard she has hit a couple telephone poles.









Also heard she is GF to guy that has some ground the BTO wants to rent.

Not sure if the guy with the land to rent is out of the POKEY yet.He got busted for dealing a few yrs back.

He bought a few loads of hay from me about 10 yrs ago and dropped a bale on side of pickup box.$2800 damage.

This is almost commical.


----------

